# Ooni Koda pizza oven.



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2021)

Well, after a 10 week wait it is here!








Assemble is a snap. Just take it out of the box. And open the legs.






It's big! And weighs a touch over 40 pounds.







The stone isn't installed yet. I'll do that when I get it out in the garage. It appears to be well insulated. I hope so, because it heats up to 950 degrees. 
It can do a thin crust fresh pizza in 60 seconds! I can't wait to try this!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 1, 2021)

That’s awesome Steve. Looking forward to seeing some pies.


----------



## robrpb (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm looking forward to your thoughts on it after using it and seeing some of your creations.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 1, 2021)

950 degrees!  Daaaaaammmm.  Be interested to seeing how it works for you.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Dude, please post a review after making a pizza. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Heck yes, can't wait to see your 1st pizza!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 1, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Dude, please post a review after making a pizza. Would love to hear your thoughts.



Ok, you saw it. You're the first person I thought of when I saw the thread. You can bet he's gonna post it up, especially after a 2 1/2 month wait. We may have to slap him around a bit if he doesn't   I'm dying to see that thing in action too.

Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 1, 2021)

Im with the others!! Cant wait to see how it goes and what your thoughts are. Would love to have something like that.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2021)

I might get to use it this weekend. Weather pending. I hope so!


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 1, 2021)

Steve, Enjoy that pizza oven, so when are the pizza's, calzone's and garlic knots going to be ready.  Good Luck have fun


----------



## 2Mac (Feb 1, 2021)

Ok I’m with everyone else. Can’t wait for the review and first pizza pics.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow, I'll be waiting and watching Steve. 950º is no joke, I usually run the oven at 425º for a pizza. That almost scary hot, be careful! RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 1, 2021)

+


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

+ , we're gonna need more Winter,  I'll share! It's only Monday and we have to wait till the weekend.

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2021)

Cant wait for your review. I want one and clad to see another trusted friend give a review. The Pizza Oven, is number 2 on my list after a new Smokin-It #2 or 3...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> +


 I'm with you .

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

Yup I'm on the waiting list Steve.

Warren


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 1, 2021)

Awesome Sir. I have been looking at those recently too. Can't wait to see how you like it


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow Steve.  I'm jumping on the Bandwagon too.  Congrats on the new toy.  Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve H
 did you end up using it yet?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 18, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Steve H
> did you end up using it yet?


Not yet. The weather has been pretty bad here. Haven't even played with my new grill yet either


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 18, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Not yet. The weather has been pretty bad here. Haven't even played with my new grill yet either


----------



## RichGTS (Feb 18, 2021)

Following this thread...I want to see the pizza that you post up with the bad boy


----------

